# Ventless Clothes Dryers and the Building Code



## jar546 (Mar 8, 2019)

I am seeing more and more ventless dryers being installed, mostly because I take care of a lot of high-rise condos that never had laundry in some of the dwelling units or just circumventing the mechanical ductwork issues of older buildings.

If you are not familiar with them, ductless/ventless dryers have a heat exchanger that  collects condensate into a bin that is part of the dryer itself.  They are popular, listed and labeled for this type of use.

The downside is that they create more heat and are not as efficient, taking longer to dry clothes.

Is anyone else seeing these?  I can't see anyone putting these in SFR's or where mechanical venting is easy.  On another note, they are just plugged into an electrical receptacle like any other dryer so there is only an electrical inspection of the circuit.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 8, 2019)

I have not seen them. If they are listed for the use, and you do not have provisions to reject.........pretty much stuck. I'm in the american desert, might not be a problem for me, but surely it has to raise the humidity in the dwelling/area
.


----------



## ICE (Mar 8, 2019)

I’ve heard about them but never seen one.


----------



## north star (Mar 9, 2019)

*% ~ % ~ %*


> *" The downside is that they create more heat and are not **as efficient, taking longer to dry clothes. " *


A fire hazard, or potential fire hazard ?.......What about the maintenance on these devices ?

*% ~ % ~ %*


----------



## jar546 (Mar 10, 2019)

north star said:


> *% ~ % ~ %*
> A fire hazard, or potential fire hazard ?.......What about the maintenance on these devices ?
> 
> *% ~ % ~ %*



No different than any other appliance.  They are listed and labeled for that type of use.  Very convenient for locations that lack proper venting.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 12, 2019)

I occasionally see them used in manufactured homes.


----------

